# Rev Head Question



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

take a 4 inch pvc pipe and mount it vertically to the bike. I have not done thius mod, but many people in Aspen use it all winter long to park in town. (avoid 2hr parking and the tickets)


----------



## killtunes (Jun 4, 2004)

Thanks. Sounds similar to a flyrod mod.


----------

